# Applied for a job



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

wel i went to a job fair at my school and applied for 2 jobs. YAY! Eventhough if I don't get a job, i'm happy that i went and did it. During the day i was thinking if i should go or not. I was debating with myself. I was nervous but at the end things turn out fine. phew! :clap :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All right, ShyLight! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

hurray Shylight! :clap :yay


----------



## JoeBlack (Jul 23, 2005)

Good luck :banana


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

thats great. :banana I just applied for some jobs this week too, and trying to decide whether or not to do it was freaking me out too. I sure does feel good after you've done it doesn't it? I hope you get a good job or at least an interview.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

thnaks everyone for ur support.  still haven't heard from the jobs but I hope someone calls.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That's great that you went, ShyLight!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

cool, hope u get the job


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

:nw :nw :nw


----------

